# Looking for remote position or Denver, CO area



## redhead (Apr 29, 2013)

I have about 4 years coding experience in multiple specialty areas.  I'm a member of AAPC and have my CPC.  I plan on getting my CPMA.  I really enjoy coding because I like anatomy/physiology and medical terminology.


----------



## npricercm (May 8, 2013)

*looking for remote position or Denver, CO area*

AVIACODE
http://www.aviacode.com/

TCN
http://www.codingnetwork.com/contact-us/

LEXICODE
http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH09/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=ERS&cws=50

AAPC PHYSICIAN SERVICES
http://www.aapcps.com/about/career.aspx

PRECYSE
http://careers.precyse.com/

SURGICAL CARE ASSOCIATES
http://scasurgery.com/'

Nancy Price, CPC


----------



## jschmutz (Jun 4, 2013)

Aviacode is interested in high quality expert remote coders. Please see posting: http://tinyurl.com/mejguxr


----------



## PTCO (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you have experience with physical therapy billing/coding and are you willing to work in Colorado Springs?


----------

